# Do cops have a field test for THC?



## brainwarp (Oct 11, 2009)

If a cop pulls me over for speeding, etc. and smells pot, does he have something similar to a breathalyzer for weed?

Or does he take me in for a urine or blood test?


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 11, 2009)

there is no legit way to test for current highness, they can only test your hair, pee, and blood for traces of THC... which only implies use within the past 30 days, nothing to say you didn't just smoke a joint a week previous. you pretty much have to incriminate yourself unless you have possesion for them to find. 

the smell of chronic does give them the right to search your car, so if you don't have weed DON'T SAY SHIT TO COPS! "officer are you detaining me or am I free to go? officer, I do not consent to any search." should be the only thing you say.


----------



## sogbunn (Oct 11, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> there is no legit way to test for current highness, they can only test your hair, pee, and blood for traces of THC... which only implies use within the past 30 days, nothing to say you didn't just smoke a joint a week previous. you pretty much have to incriminate yourself unless you have possesion for them to find.
> 
> the smell of chronic does give them the right to search your car, so if you don't have weed DON'T SAY SHIT TO COPS! "officer are you detaining me or am I free to go? officer, I do not consent to any search." should be the only thing you say.


thiss not true... they can get this info from the oils in ur fingers if they wanted... its a pricey process but ive heard they can check u in a few places(not sure what kinda system they do it with tho).. they will search ur cal but u can deniy it unless its probable cause(smell aint enuff) they cant take urine or blood on the spot... here check this out... i have not yet had the time to view, but the thread i got it from was very plaesed with the knowlege they had recieved from it
https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/97392-do-not-talk-police.html


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 11, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> thiss not true... they can get this info from the oils in ur fingers if they wanted... its a pricey process but ive heard they can check u in a few places(not sure what kinda system they do it with tho)


checking your skin's oil doesn't prove shit other than physical contact with chronic, and if i'm a big stoner wouldn't my body still secrete those THC positive oils later on if I, say, worked out? what if i rubbed up on some sweaty stoner, lol? do you have a link sogbunn, i'd like to see what the cops have cooking.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 11, 2009)

they look in to ur pupils and they can tell


----------



## howhighru (Oct 11, 2009)

cant they tell by ur pupils of ur eyes?? just wondering


----------



## sogbunn (Oct 11, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> checking your skin's oil doesn't prove shit other than physical contact with chronic, and if i'm a big stoner wouldn't my body still secrete those THC positive oils later on if I, say, worked out? what if i rubbed up on some sweaty stoner, lol? do you have a link sogbunn, i'd like to see what the cops have cooking.


heres a feild checker rite here... i googled it quick... im sure i coulda found a better 1 for ya but im lazy, u find it... and i dont mean scraping fingerprints off a crime sceen.. i mean put ur finger on this strip and watch for reaction
http://store.sirchie.com/05-Duquenois-Levine-10box-Marijuana-Hashish-Hash-Oil-THC-P1506.aspx


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 11, 2009)

nope never mind im hella wrong just looked it up. i thought so but no. if u have cotton mouth and a cop pays attention to it he'll kno


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 11, 2009)

howhighru said:


> cant they tell by ur pupils of ur eyes?? just wondering


They may suspect something, but if there is no test for it that can say YES/NO on being intoxicated...Then they really don't know what it may be. If you haven't been drinking, you should show zero for it. As said, THC in the system only shows a 30 day window.
Now, if you say "Officer, I am so high", now you are screwed.


----------



## brainwarp (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. DUID (driving under influence of drugs) seems to be a bigger deal lately. Which is fucked up. I've been driving stoned (but not too stoned) for 30 years. Hell, I went to drivers ed stoned. Don't suppose that would sway a judge, if I brought that up...lol.

Sound like, unless you cause a bad accident, they won't waste the money taking you in to be tested.

I know a guy that knows a cop. I'll have to see how to get more intel from him without revealing I smoke weed. I'll post anything I find out.


----------



## NOLA420 (Oct 11, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> Thanks for all the responses. DUID (driving under influence of drugs) seems to be a bigger deal lately. Which is fucked up. I've been driving stoned (but not too stoned) for 30 years. Hell, I went to drivers ed stoned. Don't suppose that would sway a judge, if I brought that up...lol.
> 
> Sound like, unless you cause a bad accident, they won't waste the money taking you in to be tested.
> 
> I know a guy that knows a cop. I'll have to see how to get more intel from him without revealing I smoke weed. I'll post anything I find out.


They just give u a DUI instead of a DWI for having red eyes.They don't care whether it's pills,MJ,or anything other than Alcohol.Dem Bitches,I drive slower and wiser,not faster and eradicate,crooked ass bitches after i saw that video of them planting MJ on that guy they pulled over


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 12, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> heres a feild checker rite here... i googled it quick... im sure i coulda found a better 1 for ya but im lazy, u find it... and i dont mean scraping fingerprints off a crime sceen.. i mean put ur finger on this strip and watch for reaction
> http://store.sirchie.com/05-Duquenois-Levine-10box-Marijuana-Hashish-Hash-Oil-THC-P1506.aspx


i checked out your link, but it still wouldn't prove anything to a cop about current high-ness. thc would be coming out of your fingers in the oils as long as it was in the blood stream, which would be as long as it was being released by your fat cells. this all means that you could have smoked a joint a week ago and still test positive on the test, no court would accept that shit. simple enough for ya?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 12, 2009)

so your saying the oil glands on your skin secrete thc and you can tell if someone is high by it?


----------



## sogbunn (Oct 12, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i checked out your link, but it still wouldn't prove anything to a cop about current high-ness. thc would be coming out of your fingers in the oils as long as it was in the blood stream, which would be as long as it was being released by your fat cells. this all means that you could have smoked a joint a week ago and still test positive on the test, no court would accept that shit. simple enough for ya?


 i hear ya but i think its possable... espeacialy in a lab


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

i heard a while back that they had invented a breathalyzer to tell if you had smoked. the reason they dont use it is because it can only tell if youve smoked in the past 3-4 weeks and not if your high right now and also because its expensive

ive also been told that when they put your id on the clip board it turns the board blue if youve done cocaine with it. not that they could use that for evidence, but so that they can *judge* your character, see if your a drug user


----------



## sogbunn (Oct 12, 2009)

in more research to my "finger print" theroy they say the have them but still needs to under go tests so is curently unavalible to police...
i assume the colours whould be different acording to the length of time the drug was used... i agreed that proving ur high at the time may be tricky but very possable, we can clone ppl now cant we??
http://www.handresearch.com/news/fingerprints-reveal-identity-drugs-lifestyle.htm


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

ya i cloned myself last month, i just took a cutting and planted it in the ground, no hormones, and checked on it 2 weeks later and there was a small version of me growing lol


----------



## crazykoolaid (Oct 12, 2009)

Around where I live they put this strip on ur tongue and if it turns a certain color they know you have been smoking and charge you with dui


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

they really do that in ohio? fuck, i consider that an invasion of privacy, where does the man get off telling us we cant toke and drive? people go on blunt rides every day, how many stoned accidents do you think happened, compared to drunk driving accidents?


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea there little fucking pens


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 14, 2009)

still doesn't prove shit, saliva or whatever.


----------



## crazykoolaid (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah i though tthe strips were wrong to but they dod that where i live, it tells the cop if you have any thc traces in your mouth then they make you do all these stupid test but if that strip turns colors you more then likely going to jail for dui


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 16, 2009)

the strip alone is not enough to prove current use, you still have to self incriminate


----------



## wildkard91 (Oct 18, 2009)

theres this new thing that isn't in use yet, but basically you spit into it and it registers if you have had a THC intake recently


its a new weapon for the "war on drugs"


----------



## stevenr (Feb 3, 2010)

I last read up on this about four years ago. I'm an analytical chemist, and I get checked every time I go to a new employer--guess when I changed jobs last? :>) There are two basic ways to check if THC is in your body. One is a biochemical test that is really fast, and the other uses more traditional chemical analysis. As of four years ago, the fast ones (like three minutes test time) were pee strips and saliva tests. The traditional method is was for pee, blood and hair....whatever, but you need a fair amount of it. 
The saliva tests could tell if you'd smoked in the last 4 hours, no matter how often you smoke. They cost 10x what the pee test do, so not many organizations were using them at the time. If you hadn't injested in the last four hours, it wasn't going to see anything.
The pee test is the one you hear the 30 day warnings about for heavy smokers. It is chemically the same as the saliva test. The difference is how long THC stays in saliva, as opposed to pee. 
The standard chemical testing is the least sensitive, and the most expensive. It was also regarded as lock down proof by the legal system, because it has been around longer than biochemistry. In the case of my employer, they used it only if you failed the pee strip test---to hold down costs of the testing program. Then, it was used as confirmation of the pee results. Of course they had to use both on me. I drank so much water I'd knew the tests would be "inconclusive", so they couldn't fire me, and it wasted lots of their money. Ha. Ha.

There isn't a rule as to what constitues overwhelming evidence. It's all between the courts and lawyers. Rule of thumb, though: The more experienced the cop, the more the court will trust his observations.


----------



## greenmountainbud (Feb 4, 2010)

there is a way, saw it in High Times last december. Its a device you spit into and it tells if your on THC, cocaine, methamphetamines and some other stuff.


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 4, 2010)

well thanks mr. chemist, i am now eating my words. way to be smart!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 5, 2010)

me too, lol. my words dont taste too bad though, kinda bittersweet.


----------



## ...... (Feb 5, 2010)

If anyones still wondering they look into your eyes with there light and can tell because your pupils will be dialated.It happend to me when I was high as shit lol they knew


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 5, 2010)

my pupils are always really dialated, but im not always stoned, id be fucked if they stopped me, well, if i ever carried anything on me that is. i wonder why my pupils are always so big, any thoughts? i'm not on any pills other than like 20 advil and 20 spirin a day. and like 20+ allergy pills.........but ive worked my way up to those levels over years........


----------



## ...... (Feb 6, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> my pupils are always really dialated, but im not always stoned, id be fucked if they stopped me, well, if i ever carried anything on me that is. i wonder why my pupils are always so big, any thoughts? i'm not on any pills other than like 20 advil and 20 spirin a day. and like 20+ allergy pills.........but ive worked my way up to those levels over years........


I have no idea why there always big lol.If they shove that bright ass light in your eyes they might shrink though if you were sober.
They for damn sure new I was high though,I might of reeked of weed to though lol.I still just kept denying it.I dont think they can prove anything if unless you admit it or they catch you smoking.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 6, 2010)

DD420 it might b the allergy pills, those bitches r stronger than u think.


----------



## MeMes (Feb 7, 2010)

they do a lame eye test putting their finger horizontalley left to right and then you have to guide your eyes to his fingers somtimes if your really blown your eyes kinda like move weird like screenshots but that doesnt happen often


----------

